# Cool Mustang Marking



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

*dies* Those eyes are so striking!

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6220&mygalleryview=

I want to hoard them all...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I saw a horse with that. it was caused by dry skin from standing out in the sun all day.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

neat!

I wouldn't mind taking this silver bay home 
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6116&mygalleryview=
or this girl 
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6172&mygalleryview=


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I love the eyes of the grulla filly!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

pretty sure that first mares markings are considered lacing/giraffe/cobwebbing.

could be wrong though


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm sorry but the eyes on the second one are just evil looking , there is something about a blue eyed horse that freaks me out ( and I know I am not the norm here!). But the two that smguidotti pointed out were just beautiful!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree that is lacing on that horses back. At this time they are not sure what exactly causes that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

wow, I missed that laced mare. I've been stalking the mustangs too. Had my eye on a gelding with crazy spots on his legs, but that mare beats him for crazy markings.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Southern Grace said:


> wow, I missed that laced mare. I've been stalking the mustangs too. Had my eye on a gelding with crazy spots on his legs, but that mare beats him for crazy markings.


I almost missed him too but I thought I saw a weird glare or something on her rump so I clicked it and bam!

I think I know which one you are talking about with the cool markings and I want it too lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6206&mygalleryview=

This is the gelding I was looking at. Little patch on his front knee and that crazy hind leg.

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6163&mygalleryview=

And this filly also has a crazy front leg, the way that white patch just wraps around the front leg


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That filly is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Betting frame on both of them. frame doesn't like leg white.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's so interesting what kinds of unusual markings are out there. I love browsing the BLM website and I keep an eye open for a horse that I can adopt (I need another like I need a hole in the head LOL).

BUT, before Dobe dies, which is still 20+ years away God willing, I _will_ have another 'stang on my place. 


Just browsing around there. This guy's markings are okay...but holy wasp waist LOL
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5866&mygalleryview=


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Southern Grace said:


> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6206&mygalleryview=
> 
> This is the gelding I was looking at. Little patch on his front knee and that crazy hind leg.
> 
> ...


I didn't notice that first one but I wanted the second one! Super cool!



smrobs said:


> It's so interesting what kinds of unusual markings are out there. I love browsing the BLM website and I keep an eye open for a horse that I can adopt (I need another like I need a hole in the head LOL).
> 
> BUT, before Dobe dies, which is still 20+ years away God willing, I _will_ have another 'stang on my place.
> 
> ...


Haha I noticed that too. I wish they would have put a body shot up of his left side.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

There really is quite a variety this time around 

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6170&mygalleryview=
This red roan is gorgeous IMO. 

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6152&mygalleryview=
Very pretty (color wise) splash. Although you couldn't pay me to adopt her. So many training holes! 12 rides and in a curb?! 

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6076&mygalleryview=
This guys nose is just adorable

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6116&mygalleryview=
Then I just can't figure this one out. Sooty chestnut? Sooty palomino? Bay silver? I just don't know.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

BreakableRider said:


> Very pretty (color wise) splash. Although you couldn't pay me to adopt her. So many training holes! 12 rides and in a curb?!


While it can be done without holes (I mean 12 rides and already up in a curb) on the right horse with the right trainer, I seriously doubt they have the knowledge to do it. While there are some really nice horses that they've started, I'm like you. I would never adopt one that was beyond just halter broke. I'm too darn picky about how my horses are started and ridden LOL.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

smrobs said:


> While it can be done without holes (I mean 12 rides and already up in a curb) on the right horse with the right trainer, I seriously doubt they have the knowledge to do it. While there are some really nice horses that they've started, I'm like you. I would never adopt one that was beyond just halter broke. I'm too darn picky about how my horses are started and ridden LOL.


With how picky I am, IMO there is no way i'd have a horse in a curb after 12 rider, other people, maybe but I have very high expectations of my horses. I want a solid w/t//l on a loose rein, w/t/ a straight line without wiggling around, loping a circle on a loose rein without any nagging, backing up softly, side passing, rollbacks, getting off my inside leg, slowing and stopping off my seat, counterbending, counter cantering, be able to collect and do flying changes all before my horses advance to a curb. 

I'd much rather adopt something untouched. I'm lazy, I would much rather have a blank slate than have to do twice as much work untraining bad habits and replacing them correct ones.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

His color isn't anything special and he's rather beat up but can I just say that I'm LOVING this guy right now? He has such an intelligent eye and it looks like his gaits are actually very nice for a stang! https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6121&mygalleryview= Very uphill.


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

I stalk the BLM adoptions, too 

Me and my father fell in love with this one.
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6113&mygalleryview=

and this one
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6141&mygalleryview=


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

For some reason this filly https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6113

kept making me think of tayln.. *Smrobs* little filly.. I think she is cute.. haha


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

double post sorry.. I LOVE THIS guy.. 
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6201

could his hoof be fixed with proper trimming?


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone catch the Curly yet?
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6173&mygalleryview=

She's club footed, but by gosh has she got some curls! And a bid, the lucky girl will at least have a home, and hopefully one where she isn't used as a broodmare for her curls (I've been stalking craigslist ponies lately and was surprised at how many people breed Mustang mares, most without the best conformation or any training, just cheap baby-producers)


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Southern Grace said:


> Anyone catch the Curly yet?
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6173&mygalleryview=
> 
> She's club footed, but by gosh has she got some curls! And a bid, the lucky girl will at least have a home, and hopefully one where she isn't used as a broodmare for her curls (I've been stalking craigslist ponies lately and was surprised at how many people breed Mustang mares, most without the best conformation or any training, just cheap baby-producers)


Is a club foot something that is genetically inherited?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I LOVE the two buckskins  they are built like a QH

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6198&mygalleryview=

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6202&mygalleryview=

Love his markings
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6076&mygalleryview=


And idk what it is, but something about this mare makes me want to take her home
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6174&mygalleryview=


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

smguidotti said:


> Is a club foot something that is genetically inherited?


It can be a bit of both. Sometimes horses are born with them and sometimes they can develop after extended periods of time without hoof care if the horse isn't in a position to wear the excess hoof off.

Both she and the roan gelding that have clubbed feet were born in the same holding facility....so it could be either one.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't understand.. if the horses are born in the holding facility.. and are like 3 years old.. they still have no work done with them..? why not...???


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Because there are thousands born in holding facilities every year and the BLM has very few people qualified to do any real training with the horses. Most of their budget is spent on feeding the horses and there aren't many people who volunteer to go out there and train them. They do have the training facility at Canon City where the horses are trained by inmates, but they normally only do horses that are riding age.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh that makes since.... well.. what do they do if no one bids on the horse?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It stays in the holding facility. I think, after it's a 3 time loser (up for adoption 3 times with no bids) then it goes to a certain pen in the facility where they keep the "lifers".

Of course, folks can walk through the facility and adopt those horses if they choose, but they aren't actively advertised as up for adoption. Most of those horses are older, some have serious soundness or conformational issues, and some just aren't "pretty" enough for someone to want them.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I've never paid much mind to the BLM adoptions... Some nice looking Mustangs in there!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

How about this guy?

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6124&mygalleryview=

or this one?

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6114&mygalleryview=


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

That blue roan was the one I had my eye on. He's GORGEOUS!

Sigh. I'll stick with my strawberry girl... for now.


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

Bridgertrot said:


> *dies* Those eyes are so striking!
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6220&mygalleryview=
> 
> I want to hoard them all...




IM sorry but that last picture of her had me cracking up, I just imagined scooby doo's voice... I dont know I think she looks kind of crazy her eyes are too blue imo.


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

smguidotti said:


> neat!
> 
> I wouldn't mind taking this silver bay home
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6116&mygalleryview=
> ...




OOOOOh that boy is stocky!! he has to have some draft in him look at those feets


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

It's sad, I adopted one that no one wanted, was captured as a yearling but no one wanted her, she was 5 when I brought her home. Little sorrel mare, mane was thick and touched her knees! EASIEST horse I've ever trained to ride.. I miss her every day. She stayed on 80 acres and I'd just holler for her and she'd come up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

This ones.. got some legs. or is it just me.. haha

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6159


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^That looks like a really nice horse and you're right, holy legs batman!

But, whatever farrier she's standing well for needs their *** beat with a broom handle.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, my goodness, look at the ears on this guy. I don't know why those devil-horn ears have always struck a chord in my heart but they do.

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6141&mygalleryview=


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Link didnt work for me..:/ but why is the farrier a bad farrier? Sorry I dont get all that haha^^


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know why those links sometimes don't work correctly.

Try this one


As for the farrier, the toes on that filly are about 3 miles too long and her heels are so far under-run that they are non-existent.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

awh yeah he is a cutttie. I think


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I love this guy's leg whites but holy hammerhead xD https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6135&mygalleryview=

a lot of the horses from this group have big, plain heads like that and pencil necks. Must be something that has kind of become 'trademark' of their area.

This filly's face is adorable and she actually seems decently put together as well
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5839


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Oh, my goodness, look at the ears on this guy. I don't know why those devil-horn ears have always struck a chord in my heart but they do.
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6141&mygalleryview=


I love those ears- probably because I used to lease a horse with ears like that. On a side note, maybe that horse _is_ a red roan, but how would you ever be able to tell without doing a DNA test?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I bet he is, but he's not a true roan. He's either a maximum sabino or dominant white...or maybe there's some LP gene at work there. I don't trust their color descriptors much because they generally wouldn't know their butts from a hole in the ground in that regard. My boy, who is definitely gray, is registered on all his paperwork as a buckskin and he had begun the graying process before he was captured LOL.

It always cracks me up when they have a very obvious bay roan listed as "blue roan" and then not 3 horses down, another bay roan of the same shade is listed as a "red roan" LOL.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Endiku said:


> I love this guy's leg whites but holy hammerhead xD https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6135&mygalleryview=
> 
> a lot of the horses from this group have big, plain heads like that and pencil necks. Must be something that has kind of become 'trademark' of their area.
> 
> ...


Your first link didn't work, but that filly is adorable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Aww, those markings look like a constellation 

That blue-eyed boy is gorgeous, too! But I think I'd always be wondering if he was nervous because he looks so wide-eyed


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

For any of you that say the links don't work, just click them and then add an equal sign to the end in the url bar lol. Not sure why they are getting funky.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Loving all these guys/gals! 
This is my favorite though https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6116&mygalleryview=

Sure wish I had a 6ft high fence here lol!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

He's built like a tank. Wow.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

That gelding is my fav too.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think everyone loves that guy except for the bidders :sad:. He's not got a single bid yet. I bet it's because he's older.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

^ I know, I saw he was not getting any bids!
I already went out and measured my round pen.. its only 5ft tall.. darn it lol


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

The ears on this guy! I love them!

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6188&mygalleryview=

I like this guy too.

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6195&mygalleryview=

Hmmm, I really need to stop going to that website.

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6198&mygalleryview=


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Haha, sometime I do want to adopt a mustang, I think they make great riding horses. Of course I'll want to get every single one I see when the time comes lol. I love that one with the ears, and just the little bit of color on the top of his head. Gorgeous. 
About the lacing, it can be caused by one of two things that we know of so far, genetics, or a fungal infection such as rain rot. It's been proven in standardbreds that a certain stallion had the "gene" or whatever it is, and as he got older, the "pattern" got larger and larger until it finally reached his withers. If it's genetic, it generally starts on the top of the butt, and as the horse gets older, spreads up towards the horse's withers. It always stays just on the topline, never extends down the barrel. My tb had it, and as she was extremely well cared for and was only 8 when we got her, so we got her whole history, we believe it was genetic with her. Unfortunately I don't have any great pictures of it, nor do I have any documenting any changes over the 3-4 years I owned her. It definitely can be caused by rain rot though, and I haven't heard of the actual lacing pattern looking any different based on what caused it, so who knows how the mustang really got it. Still a neat "marking" though. Man, they have some nice looking mustangs. Gotta save up the money, get the land, and build the appropriate fencing to house one.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Tempest, that buckskin was on my watch list as well, I just love his build. I too like the coloring on the silver bay gelding, but he's just too short and stocky for my taste. I am actually a registered bidder this time, as I am currently in the market for a horse and have appropriate facilities, but I'm not thinking I'm actually going to bid this time around. I am looking to move soon, and my current mare is pregnant, so it is just not the best time to be committing to a mustang. But gosh darn some of those are lookers!


----------

